# Need Help!



## NGrimberg (Dec 19, 2018)

How The Heat Effect On The Machine Bed, Tool Holder Can Be Taken Care?


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 20, 2018)

huh?


----------



## DPittman (Dec 20, 2018)

Double huh?!


----------



## DPittman (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds a lot like my chinglish machine manuals


----------



## Janger (Dec 20, 2018)

Machining abstract poetry?? Lo the steel, weighs upon me, swarf the darling.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 20, 2018)

sorry NGrimberg - we are all just kidding...  I've been machinning on my own for 40 years and took formal training 10 years before that.  I do not understand what you are asking...

I'm sure I haven't seen what you are worried about.


----------

